# " Phát sốt " với bí kíp giúp con ngủ ngon, không quấy khóc từ mẹ Việt



## sokitium (18/12/18)

- Sau quãng thời gian thời gian mệt mỏi vì tình trang cọn quấy khóc, trằn trọc khó ngủ , bây giờ mẹ Việt đã tìm ra giải pháp an toàn, hiệu quả cho bé nhà mình.

- Nhờ Soki tium các con đã giảm hẳn các hiệ tượng khó ngủ vào ban đêm, trằn trọc, ngủ không sâu giấc. Chia sẻ của các bà mẹ sau khi sử dụng chưa hết 2 hộp thì con mình ngủ ngoan hơn hẳn. Cứ cho ăn uống no là lăn ra ngủ, rất thoải mái, và tự nhiên.

- Cũng có nhiều bà mẹ hoải nghi về hiệu quả sử dụng soki tium, vì thế mà những ý kiến đóng góp thật lòng của những bà mẹ sau khi sử dụng là được xem là thước đo chuẩn nhất để nhiều bà mẹ khác tin tưởng.

- Con ngủ tốt thì bố mẹ mới nhàn hạ, mới không lo lắng, căng thẳng, không mệt mỏi để thức giỗ dành con ngủ hằng ngày. MỌi người cùng xem ý kiến đóng góp trong video sau:





*>>>* Trong thành phần của sokitium có những hoạt chất quan trọng từ sữa non của người mẹ đó là Lacium và Colostium. Hai hoạt chất này giúp bé thư giãn tinh thần, thư giãn cơ thể để bé đi vào giấc ngủ 1 cách tự nhiên, và an toàn.

*>>>* Sản phẩm không phải là thuốc, không có tác dụng phụ , không gây nghiện đã được bộ y tế kiểm chứng độ an toàn.

*

*​


----------

